# Harvest Status



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It is exciting to see corn already coming off the fields. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

This is great news for the pheasant hunters.

West Central MN - report

Soybeans over 90%, well ahead of 2005

Corn less than 10%, but has started this week, have seen 3 fields be cleared in the last couple of days. Definitely ahead of last year.

I will try to post an update late next week.

South East ND - report
Soybeans over 90%, ahead of 2005

Corn, just starting

Go Corn Go, once the corn is gone hunting will be fantastic. Definitely expect a better opener this year with less corn in the fields and more birds!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Corn coming off as far north as Devil Lake, N.D. Game on...Get ready to bring it...My landowner lady today told me to bring lot's of shotgun shells! :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Corn coming off here too,sunflowers are about ready too......No place to run,Ya'''''''''''''''''


----------

